# Corals



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

My saltwater tank has been up for about 5 months now and all my fish have been doing great. I also have two anenomes that have been doing really well also. The only loss that I have had is when my common anenome climbed up into my power head other wise all my fish and such have been doing great. I think im going to be upgrading my 30g to a 55 and want to do it with corals. I was wondering if any one had any they were selling or could get me in tough with someone or a web-site that had cheeper corals. I want to start with basic corals that are easier to take care of and more hardy. Let me know if you can help me out or have any advice on which corals would be the best.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try a local refeing fourum, There will be locals that can help ya out on the cheap corals. Alot will have frag swaps where ya can buy some for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

When looking to buy corals what should I look for and what whoudl be some good ones to start with?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would start with any soft coral, Like zoanthids, ricordia just to name a couple of the majority that are out there. There are kenya trees, xenia, colt corals, frogspawn,galaxia, and many many more you can choose from.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

A good place to find reef clubs in your area is reefcentral. There are regional clubs as well as people that will sell frags pretty cheap. Just start talking with local people.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

there are many good beginers coarls out there so find one that you love and either get a frag or just buy it most beginer corals are prette cheep around 30-50 bucks but most frags are like 15-20


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Before you go out buying these frags, first make sure you have adequate lighting. For any sps coral, you should have at the very very least 5 watts of light per gallon of water. Otherwise, check for local reefkeeping clubs in your area for the frag swaps, or see if your lfs has frags for sale, usually small captive propogated frags aren't too expensive.


----------

